# Watercolor tiger



## Irnbruman76 (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi, new to the forum, I'm Jaz15s partner. Just wanting some opinions on my watercolor tiger (with Jaz15s help!) and a title if anyone has any ideas. Thanks.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Very nice. How about "Join me for Supper"?


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

First, welcome to the forum! 

Second, love the tiger!

Third, Dick's idea sounds good.


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Welcome to a really friendly forum, that is really special I love it, how about here I come, ready or not.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Such piercing eyes! Love him!! I suppose he does look a little hungry :biggrin:

Welcome @Irnbruman76 , this is a friendly environment, with lots of friendly artistic folks. :biggrin:


----------

